# Employer Not Paying our Wages on Time



## mcb (5 Jul 2008)

Hi
My employer is not paying our wages on time.  Normally our wages are signed on a Thurs or Fri (get paid by cheque) but last week employer never bothered to sign them until the following Thurs, so we ended up getting two weeks that week.  I was totally annoyed about this as there was no reason given and I think the least employer should of done was notify us that there was going to be a delay on our wages.  I never confronted employer about it as to be honest cant even talk to employer anymore with the way the staff are being treated.
So guess what, the same thing has happened this week, we have got no wages again. 
I dont know what to do, it is terrible being treated like this and I have had to get a loan of my parents to cover me for direct debits that where due to come out of my account.  My employer is not the most approachable and will probably just tell us that we are lucky to have a job and sure whats the big deal! I dont want to make things any worse for me in this job and tbh cant take much more stress that I already have to deal with.  I know what  they are doing is against my employment rights but employer just does not care! 
What would you do in my situation?


----------



## NicolaM (5 Jul 2008)

Hi Mcb
I have to be honest: I'd just come out with it and say it to them.
Politely, mind you.
Whether they are approachable or not they still need to pay you.
It is a bit of a big deal having to get money from your parents to cover your bills, not a nice situation to be in when you are working.
Is there a person who issues the cheques (eg an accounts person) or it is your employer?
I have been in a similar situation before, and I used to just 'remind' the person involved whenever I was due to be paid. 
I would just say 'have you had a chance to sign that cheque yet? I need to get down to the bank to lodge it..Bills to pay, you know (with a smile on my face, and very politely. Always worked)
A better way of getting paid is to get paid straight into the bank, if possible. It's very easy for a company to set that up.
Nicola


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2008)

mcb said:


> Hi
> My employer is not paying our wages on time.  Normally our wages are signed on a Thurs or Fri (get paid by cheque) but last week employer never bothered to sign them until the following Thurs, so we ended up getting two weeks that week.  I was totally annoyed about this as there was no reason given and I think the least employer should of done was notify us that there was going to be a delay on our wages.  I never confronted employer about it as to be honest cant even talk to employer anymore with the way the staff are being treated.
> So guess what, the same thing has happened this week, we have got no wages again.
> I dont know what to do, it is terrible being treated like this and I have had to get a loan of my parents to cover me for direct debits that where due to come out of my account.  My employer is not the most approachable and will probably just tell us that we are lucky to have a job and sure whats the big deal! I dont want to make things any worse for me in this job and tbh cant take much more stress that I already have to deal with.  I know what  they are doing is against my employment rights but employer just does not care!
> What would you do in my situation?


What industry?


----------



## mcb (5 Jul 2008)

The industry that I am in is Construction and I think that the employer is using the downturn in the trade as an excuse as they keep on reminding us they we are all very lucky to have a job.
I actually do the wages every week and I leave the cheques out to be signed by the employer. I only work part time now.  Employer also refusing to pay us for Bank Holidays and I have told them that this is illegal but the reply I got is, if you dont like it you know what you can do!!
I always seem to be the one that complains when we are being treated unfairly as the other employees dont say a word and so I just look like a complainer and someone that is never happy.
I really am so frustrated by the whole thing and stressed.  It is not like I am asking for something that I am not entitled to.


----------



## eileen alana (5 Jul 2008)

You are entitled to get paid for your labour regardless of any slump in the industry. Employers only using this as an excuse and it is very fustrating.

Going slightly off the point, I think its very important to have a bit of savings put aside so a worker is not literally living hand to mouth every week.


----------



## mcb (5 Jul 2008)

Yes Eileen, do agree with you about living week to week on wages.  I do have savings put by that I could take out from but we have recently bought a new house and have separate account as the house needs to be refurbed and hence these savings are for that.  
Although I agree with what you are saying, at the end of the day, it should not matter what savings I have put by to my employer as employer should pay on time regardless of what savings I have.


----------



## rmelly (5 Jul 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Going slightly off the point, I think its very important to have a bit of savings put aside so a worker is not literally living hand to mouth every week.


 
Agreed, but even with savings it isn't always an option to transfer money back to current account to meet DDs and SOs in time e.g. if you need to get time off to the bank or when an internet transfer might take a few working days. And most current accounts pay no or minimal interest, so people don't leave their savings there.

In this case the OP was given no notice.


----------



## Joe1234 (5 Jul 2008)

mcb said:


> Employer also refusing to pay us for Bank Holidays and I have told them that this is illegal but the reply I got is, if you dont like it you know what you can do!!



You can report him to the construction industry federation, and probably the employment rights section of the Dept. of enterprise, Trade and Employment.


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2008)

I'd suggest the first thing to do is to start looking for another job. Presumably the reason for the delay is cash flow, and the outlook for the construction industry isn't good. Regardless of your legal entitlements, this is a very bad sign. 

I do think that you should put your concerns on the record, though I'm not sure if this will have much effect.


----------



## Calebs Dad (5 Jul 2008)

*Is Non-Payment Of Wages Lawful?*

No. Any non-payment of wages owed is regarded as an unlawful deduction unless the deficiency or non-payment is attributable to an error of computation.

 Payment of Wages act 1991

If all else fails and this continues to happen without consultatation or agreement, then you can report annonimously to the National Employment Right Authority


----------



## Daenis (5 Jul 2008)

I agree find another job and then report him anyway and I'd add revenue to that list.  I assume you are on PAYE and the Construction Workers are on the sub-contracting system.


----------



## eileen alana (5 Jul 2008)

Daenis said:


> I agree find another job .


 
Easier said than done in the current climate


----------



## Daenis (6 Jul 2008)

I know but possibly easier this week, than at the end of the month when huge lay offs in the construction industry are predicted. If mcb is in an accounts/office role at least those skills are transferable across various industries unlike the actual construction workers.


----------

